# EagleTac D25-series: Which model(s) did you buy?



## shelm (Sep 16, 2012)

The Eagletac Eagtac ET *D-series* has 



LED options (XP-G, XP-G2, XM-L, XM-L2, Nichia, Color), 
tint options (CoolWhite vs. a _very _warmish white called "Neutral"White; Nichia, Color), 
battery configuration options (1xAA, 2xAA, 1xCR123A, 2xCR123A, 1x18650), 
material options (aluminum vs. titanium), 
and even switch options (clicky vs. twisty). 

Anyone looking for a super compact modern EDC light should find a D-series configured model which suits his/her needs best!

The D-series is maybe the most popular new flashlight series introduced in 2012, at least the many cpf threads indicate such a trend. If you bought several copies of the identical model (e.g. 2 copies of D25A Clicky Ti: 1 for you, 1 as gift for somebody else), please note so in writing because the above poll cant take note of numbers.

So, *which model(s) did you buy*?


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 16, 2012)

I was just debating which one to get the dc25c either in S2/cool or R4/Neutral...I am undecided...


----------



## Bwolcott (Sep 16, 2012)

I went with the d25lc2 clicky xml u2 for the output and runtime combo


----------



## STR (Sep 16, 2012)

I have the D25A mini in titanium limited edition. I like it. The size is great, it gets hot with the higher volt bat. in it and I don't like the gritty feeling of the threads but its working out as I use it. It has three settings and while I do carry it at this time its only the size that wins me over. I don't like having to shuffle through to get to high where I'd just as soon keep it all the time so if there is something to be said about the higher voltage batteries with my model it is bright and it has one setting high. I've also found that you can kinda cheat a momentary switch benefit out of this light by twisting the bezel end just a bit so its off but then using your index and thumb on the clip and bind the end making it contact and you can go through the settings quicker that way to get to high and then twist or you can just use it momentarily and let it go. I still think overall the PA10 by JetBeam is a better light although this one does stretch the batteries out for longer life. Its not by much though and it is not as bright or as convenient to use unless you opt to try the momentary trick I found. I don't think that is supposed to be that way but perhaps so either way if not you have to use two hands to use the Eagletac. The only real advantage to this light over the PA10 is size and the clip is better on the EagleTac. That says a lot though because I feel the JETbeam PA10 has a pretty good clip on it but I do like how the ET is screwed on much as I'd do for a pocket clip on a knife. In my opinion using lithium ion 14500 bats in this light is a mistake. It gets really hot and the light is very thin walled and not very big. You end up holding the but pretty quick with it and I quit using those things in this light regardless of what the spec says.


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 17, 2012)

I have 25A & 25C twisty in Al and Ti and 25A & 25C clicky in Ti.


----------



## Tiresius (Sep 17, 2012)

Haha, the D25LC2 wins...It's the long run provided by the 18650 that drew my attention.


----------



## TweakMDS (Sep 17, 2012)

Currently:
D25A Ti Clicky XM-L
D25A Clicky XP-G (<-- edc-ing that usually)
D25C Ti Clicky XM-L NW (<-- the one that has it all)

And within a few weeks - when the XP-G2's will start to show up, I'll get a D25LC2 in XP-G2 and another D25C. Not sure if I'd opt for another D25A unless they do more titaniums with the XP-G2.
I did also order an ET21 module in XP-G2 for my P20A2, and since I use that for long walks usually, I'm not so keen on the D25A2. Apart from slim size and maybe a bit of UI, the P20A2 is the better light.

The D25A and D25C have easily become my favorite lights in almost all respects.


----------



## LowLumen (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a D25LC2 Mini. Like it for the compact size, well placed lumen levels, good general use beam profile, and efficient driver combined with a great 18650 battery capacity. I have no particular preference for clicky switch and would just a soon go with the ultra reliable twisty for my usage. Don't need any more modes on this light either. Never have need for the flashy SOS stuff, and it stays buried in the simple UI. Works the way I like starting on low and no memory.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Sep 17, 2012)

D25A clicky
D25A clicky Ti
D25C clicky

Currently, I'm liking the D25A clicky the most. I run my light on IMR 14500 cells. All 3 are good lights. However, the D25A aluminum clicky wins because it's smaller and lighter than the D25C, and heat management isn't quite as bad as in the titanium D25A.


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 17, 2012)

D25C S2 twisty
D25LC2 S2 twisty
D25C S2 clicky
D25LC2 S2 clicky
D25C U2 clicky

It is highly probable that I will buy the XP-G2 versions too.


----------



## reppans (Sep 17, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> D25A clicky
> D25A clicky Ti
> D25C clicky
> 
> Currently, I'm liking the D25A clicky the most. I run my light on IMR 14500 cells. All 3 are good lights. However, the D25A aluminum clicky wins because it's smaller and lighter than the D25C, and heat management isn't quite as bad as in the titanium D25A.



You find that worthwhile given the light goes into direct drive and loses most of its lower modes?

I have the D25A clicky Ti NW (actually a few) and like it a lot for its size, looks, UI and tint, but all of my samples have/had quality issues. 14500s are reserved for my Quark Xs which operate normally on them.


----------



## david57strat (Sep 17, 2012)

I went with the D25LC2, with the XM-L U2 driver, and I'm using an EagleTac 3100 mAh 18650 battery. Excellent runtime and high output (for its size), features, and user interface. It might be nice to try picking up the XP-G2 R5 version, for a little more throw. I occasionally miss the momentary on/off feature I have on other lights, but not enough to regret the purchase, given its other features. Nice construction and feel, and it definitely has the "wow" factor with non-flashaholics.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm wondering, according to selfbuilt the D25C2 is brighter than the CL2, would the CL2 be just as bright running on 2 18350's?


----------



## cerealkiller (Sep 17, 2012)

went with D25A Ti clicky, Neutral.


----------



## ouchyfoot (Sep 17, 2012)

I bought a D25LC2 Clicky and liked it so much I bought the whole clicky series. I liked the pocket clip on the D25A + C so much that I bought the whole mini (twisty) series.
...and I love them all.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Sep 17, 2012)

reppans said:


> You find that worthwhile given the light goes into direct drive and loses most of its lower modes?
> 
> I have the D25A clicky Ti NW (actually a few) and like it a lot for its size, looks, UI and tint, but all of my samples have/had quality issues. 14500s are reserved for my Quark Xs which operate normally on them.



All three of my D25s work flawlessly with no quality issues.

On a 14500, the D25a still has high and low mode. It's good enough for brief use at high or extended use at low. I'd prefer that it had a medium mode that could be used for extended periods so it isn't perfect.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Sep 17, 2012)

My 1 year old hid my fav... D25A Ti neutral. Ah kids, still can't find it. I was able to find the EC2 thanks to the blinking locator under his bed!



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## Tyler___Durden (Sep 19, 2012)

I've not voted as I don't have an EagleTac D25 series....yet.
I'm set on an EagleTac D25LC2 Clicky, hence this thread: >>>Clicky!<<<

I'm adding a post here so I see it in my forum subscriptions
and can read all your comments; which is nice.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Sep 19, 2012)

My D25LC2 'Twisty' is a joy to own and use. The S2 emitter, 18650 combo. is, for me, perfect and it is a very well made Flashlight!


----------



## orbital (Sep 19, 2012)

Sparky's Magic said:


> My D25LC2 'Twisty' is a joy to own and use. The S2 emitter, 18650 combo. is, for me, perfect and it is a very well made Flashlight!



________________^

well said & voted :thumbsup:


----------



## recDNA (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm anxious to try the g2.


----------



## EJ20 (Sep 20, 2012)

My first Eagletac is a XM-L U2 D25A Ti Clicky, and I'm impressed by the overall quality... won't the only ET in my collection.


----------



## crawdad62 (Sep 21, 2012)

D25C Ti clicky. Cool XM-L


----------



## shelm (Sep 22, 2012)

There is finally a public word out on the availability of the *XP-G2*'s in the D25-series:
LightJunction lists under "COMING SOON" the D25 *Minis *(not the *Clickies*!) with XP-G2's for

*ETA: 10/15/2012*
That's still over 3 weeks from today on!

Anything known about the Clickies? Do they have to be released with a time shift or delay? Is that a marketing trick or what? I am confused!


----------



## ZRXBILL (Sep 22, 2012)

shelm said:


> There is finally a public word out on the availability of the *XP-G2*'s in the D25-series:
> LightJunction lists under "COMING SOON" the D25 *Minis *(not the *Clickies*!) with XP-G2's for
> 
> *ETA: 10/15/2012*
> That's still over 3 weeks from today on!




*I can't seem to find that. Where on the L.J. site is it?*


----------



## shelm (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi, check homepage and look for this:


----------



## ZRXBILL (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks, don't know how I missed that.:laughing:


----------



## biglights (Sep 22, 2012)

I absolutely love my D25A TI, great little light. Highly recommended to all.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Sep 23, 2012)

Just ordered a D25LC2 Clicky Cool White XM-L U2. Selfbuilts review shows it at 660 actual lumes. Wow this should be a real pocket rocket.


----------



## Vortus (Sep 23, 2012)

D25 AM Ti cool. 

Discovered tonight it's machine washable.


----------



## Erik1213 (Sep 24, 2012)

Started with one D25A with a neutral white XP-G. But I lost it.

To replace the lost light, I bought two more D25A's with neutral white XP-G's and traded one of my Foursevens lights for a D25A Ti. I modded one of the aluminum models with a Nichia 219 and have decided to mod the other neutral white aluminum one and maybe even the cool white XM-L equipped titanium version. The D25 with a Nichia is awesome. I just wish I could get a Zebralight with this LED.


----------



## shelm (Sep 25, 2012)

Does NE1 know if the D25*A2* Mini (XP-G2)* head* fits perfectly on the _D25*A Ti* Mini or Clicky_ *body*?

I am thinking of buying the D25A2 Mini for its new XP-G2 head and then playing some lego.com with the Titanium Clicky body. Anyone else who likes exactly this idea?


----------



## LG&M (Sep 25, 2012)

Are the XP-G2 on the shelves yet?


----------



## BigBluefish (Sep 26, 2012)

I had a D25LC2 with the "neutral white" emitter. I thought the light was nice, except my "neutral white" seemed to have a hint of "nasty green" at the lower levels, and I realized for a light which going to be putting out "tactical" level light, and be 18650 size, I really wanted 1. a clicky and 2. Either "cool white" or "warm white" light.

I still have a D25A Mini (twisty) with the "neutral white" emitter which has a hint of green but on this light it doesn't much bother me, as it's just a utility/back-up to my Back-Up I carry in my suit jacket. The size and well spaced light levels, and nice clip work well for me in that role.


----------



## Erik1213 (Sep 26, 2012)

BigBluefish said:


> I had a D25LC2 with the "neutral white" emitter. I thought the light was nice, except my "neutral white" seemed to have a hint of "nasty green" at the lower levels, and I realized for a light which going to be putting out "tactical" level light, and be 18650 size, I really wanted 1. a clicky and 2. Either "cool white" or "warm white" light.
> 
> I still have a D25A Mini (twisty) with the "neutral white" emitter which has a hint of green but on this light it doesn't much bother me, as it's just a utility/back-up to my Back-Up I carry in my suit jacket. The size and well spaced light levels, and nice clip work well for me in that role.



You should update your LED. I did and couldn't be happier:


----------



## STR (Sep 26, 2012)

I noticed some minor burs on the cut out areas of the end where the pocket clip mounts on my D25A mini. I took those off and rounded the corners using a small dental diamond burr from my dental days. This worked great to smooth everything off so there is not a sharp edge on it. The more I use this light the more I like it to be honest with you. The size is certainly hard to ignore and with a simple binding of the head you can turn it on and off or shuffle the modes so its become as convenient to me as any clicky I own and compared to a few others it really puts out great light. You don't appreciate this light until its dark and you have a fresh battery in it and need to see. Then it all becomes clear just how much they packed into a small package. Using during the day though I find it can at times appear to not be enough or not have the throw to really put light where I need it until I hit high with it. Still the titanium light in the limited edition that I own is a sweet package and I would not part with it even with the flaws. I do wish it had better throw at times but otherwise I think it is an impressive offering.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Sep 26, 2012)

Got my D25LC2 Clicky Cool White XM-L U2 today and all I can say is WOW, this thing puts out a ton of light. The reflector looks a lot like my SWM V11R but is slightly less orange peeled and you can see an actual hot spot up close whereas with the V11R you don't see one. It almost lights up as much of my back yard as my Deerelight DBS V3 with an MCE. I'm very impressed.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Sep 27, 2012)

Still loving the Neutral-White XM-L Ti D25C Clicky.
Been carrying and using it nearly every day for over 2 months.
On my third battery (left it on overnight for a week - that took one on its own.)
Cleaned and lubed once.
Smoothed out some damage to the bezel once.
It's never failed me, and always impresses.


----------



## kreisl (Sep 29, 2012)

I got a D25LC2 like so many other buyers else.
It is very light except for the heavy head. 
Anyone knows why the head is so heavy-ish?


----------



## MattSPL (Sep 29, 2012)

kreisl said:


> I got a D25LC2 like so many other buyers else.
> It is very light except for the heavy head.
> Anyone knows why the head is so heavy-ish?



I think I read somewhere that they use some copper in the head for heat sinking, so that might explain it?


----------



## STR (Sep 29, 2012)

kreisl said:


> I got a D25LC2 like so many other buyers else.
> It is very light except for the heavy head.
> Anyone knows why the head is so heavy-ish?




I think the head is mostly brass, copper and stainless compared to the lighter ti in other places. Most of these lights are getting great reviews. These ti lights certainly excite me more than the aluminum ones I'll say that. I'd love to see more offerings like these in the future personally! 
STR


----------



## filiberto (Oct 3, 2012)

I just received a D25A Clicky with XM-L U2 emitter.
I was worried it wouldn't be bright enough and almost chose the D25C instead.
I'm glad I didn't. The D25A is very bright and very floody.
Looks like I have found a replacement for my zebralight H51Fw.


----------



## reppans (Oct 3, 2012)

filiberto said:


> I just received a D25A Clicky with XM-L U2 emitter.
> I was worried it wouldn't be bright enough and almost chose the D25C instead.
> I'm glad I didn't. The D25A is very bright and very floody.
> Looks like I have found a replacement for my zebralight H51Fw.



Curious if you can tell an output difference between the two give the ZL specs about 40 lumens more... probably need to do the ceiling bounce test to offset the beam differences.


----------



## filiberto (Oct 4, 2012)

The D25A 'looks' brighter, but I have made an unfair comparison: the ZL is a neutral tint and has the frosty lens. The ZL does have slightly more spill, but it's pretty close.
They are both great lights, but I like the price of the D25A better.


----------



## reppans (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks, I have the D25A in NW and the H51w, also NW... supposed to be a 50 lumen difference, but I don't see it, (or any, I should say). Also used a DSLR metered off the floor on ceiling bounce test with a NW Quark @ 107 lms.... measured the same as the H51w too. Gotta take some spec claims with a grain of salt, I guess.


----------



## shelm (Oct 5, 2012)

StylesTW said:


> Hi,
> I'm interested in buying a D25LC but I can't find an official store that sells one with the XP-G2 emitter, only the XP-G S2.
> 
> 
> ...



The XP-G2 will have the best beam/light distance and probably a superior tint too. That's how CREE specifies them. If you're outdoors i would certainly go with this emitter .. and when you need diffused light, simply put on the diffuser. 
For outdoor/hiking pretty much any flashlight could be used and the D25LC is just one model which serves the bill. For sure the fantastic runtimes are perfect for your application.
After buying it, please dont forget to cast your vote in this poll thread, thanks!! 

The D-series with XP-G2 arent in stock yet i am looking into buying 1 copy for myself too!


----------



## BLUE LED (Oct 5, 2012)

Erik1213 said:


> You should update your LED. I did and couldn't be happier:




I see that you have updated your light with the new and improved XP-G2. :goodjob:
All I can say is that great minds think a like. I love my D25LC2 and D25C XP-G2 clickies. The beam profile is incredible and just seems to light up everything and the tint is a little on the warm side. Just thought I would share.

D25LC2 XP-G S2 = 6,800 Lux
D25LC2 XP-G2 R5 = 10,300 Lux


----------



## Anaconda (Oct 12, 2012)

The protected Keeppower 14500 cell (800mAh) is too long for the D25A in the sense that it won't let you tighten the head down completely. Of course the " head loose" group still works just as mentioned earlier.

Not being very familiar with 14500's myself I might be stating something obvious, but I just thought I'd bring it up somewhere.


----------



## orbital (Oct 12, 2012)

+

D25LC2 'twisty' XP-G*2*

...on just the beam, I genuinely can't imagine a better beam on a light this size.
Turbo on this, as an edc, is nuts!

>>>> *I already have a light amber/rose tint filter on it*,, not in this pic though

via illuminationGear & Tod :thumbsup:





___________ ^ the only twisty Tod got in


----------



## BLUE LED (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey great purchase, I really like mine too. It is one of the smallest single 18650 lights with an amazing beam profile and max is incredible too. The twisty works really well and I find the clip useful. I clip it in the inside of my jacket and don't even notice that it is there.


----------



## think2x (Oct 13, 2012)

Close but I think that's a Nichia 219 in there.  I only say that because the Nichia is more yellow and has the 4 pairs of dots on each edge of the emitter, the XP-G2 does not.




BLUE LED said:


> I see that you have updated your light with the new and improved XP-G2. :goodjob:
> All I can say is that great minds think a like. I love my D25LC2 and D25C XP-G2 clickies. The beam profile is incredible and just seems to light up everything and the tint is a little on the warm side. Just thought I would share.
> 
> D25LC2 XP-G S2 = 6,800 Lux
> D25LC2 XP-G2 R5 = 10,300 Lux


----------



## EJ20 (Oct 14, 2012)

When is expected to have the D25A XP-G2 to be available? 
I'll be interested in the alu twisty with the new cree.


----------



## LG&M (Oct 14, 2012)

When should the neutral tint XP-G2 be out? D25C N Thats what I want.


----------



## STR (Oct 14, 2012)

Anaconda said:


> The protected Keeppower 14500 cell (800mAh) is too long for the D25A in the sense that it won't let you tighten the head down completely. Of course the " head loose" group still works just as mentioned earlier.
> 
> Not being very familiar with 14500's myself I might be stating something obvious, but I just thought I'd bring it up somewhere.




My Peak El Capitan is the same way only it won't utilize the 14500 A&W Protected batteries from Lighthound. I have to use a different brand in it to get the max bright out of that one. The A&W won't let the head go down far enough to get it very bright at all. In fact you'd think there is something wrong with the batteries until you put them in either the JetBeam PA10 or EagleTac D25A and then its like wow factor big time! Put the TrustFire 14500 in the Peak and you get the wow factor with that one then too. Go figure. I bought the A&W for the better quality and can't even use them in everything. Wish I could post a pic of the EagleTac 16340s they sent me in the mail. Just cannot believe the deformed batteries with this purchase and they do not instill a very good sense of quality or safety to me. I can't believe EagleTac calls these acceptable to be honest with you. I say iffy at best and I'm being kind!


----------



## shelm (Oct 18, 2012)

fyi today i received the confirmation from Christina Customer Service Specialist (ooh i luv that title hehe) that "_Yes, D25A clicky *Ti XP-G2* is available now._".

needless to say i pre-ordered it from authorized dealer who in turn put it on his next ET order list.

i am wondering whether i am more pumped about the upcoming SC52 flashlight (XML, little throw, questionable tint) or about this* Ti XP-G2* order (XP-G2, super throw, superb tint).

either way some of my body parts _are _pumped


----------



## Erik1213 (Oct 23, 2012)

think2x said:


> Close but I think that's a Nichia 219 in there.  I only say that because the Nichia is more yellow and has the 4 pairs of dots on each edge of the emitter, the XP-G2 does not.


You would be correct. I have actually ordered a whole bag full of those emitters for all of my lights, I like that emitter that much.


----------



## CreeCrazy (Oct 23, 2012)

I just got my D25A Clicky from Illumination Gear in XP-G2!!! Love it!!!


----------



## herosemblem (Oct 23, 2012)

I have the d25c mini S2 and love it. Only issue is the loose tolerance in the threads, which allows the head to rotate way too easily (I.e. the head is not secure). I will add an orthodontic rubber band or two to see if that will add resistance to the twisty. I still cannot get over the awesome amount of throw and brightness on turbo mode. Love it!


----------



## Match (Oct 26, 2012)

I have a D25A Ti xml NW and just recently added a custom D25LC2 XP-G2. I say custom because it has the C2000RC driver that's meant for the xml, so ~2amps in turbo. Ordered it that way directly from ET (heh..Shelm, I dealt with Christina as well...very polite gal). It's refreshing because this is the first "custom" light I have that I didn't have to build myself.

Amazing throw and beam pattern on the latter. If anyone is interested, I just did a review with beamshots comparing it to other common lights. The beamshots are all mouseovers (convenient for comparing), so the formatting wouldn't copy well over here (I'll try later).


----------



## piang829 (Oct 27, 2012)

been itching to get a D25A clicky for a while now, but now that there is a new xpg2 led out I dont know which one to get. Should i get the new xpg2 led or the xml-u2 led? which one is better for a 1xAA flashlight? also how do the neutral white tint owners feel about the color of their lights? any hints of green in it? all the Ti models are sold out :mecry:


----------



## okenobi (Nov 13, 2012)

Match said:


> I have a D25A Ti xml NW and just recently added a custom D25LC2 XP-G2. I say custom because it has the C2000RC driver that's meant for the xml, so ~2amps in turbo. Ordered it that way directly from ET (heh..Shelm, I dealt with Christina as well...very polite gal). It's refreshing because this is the first "custom" light I have that I didn't have to build myself.
> 
> Amazing throw and beam pattern on the latter. If anyone is interested, I just did a review with beamshots comparing it to other common lights. The beamshots are all mouseovers (convenient for comparing), so the formatting wouldn't copy well over here (I'll try later).



Great little review Match! Are you in the US? I quite fancy speaking to Christina myself and getting an XP-G2 with the uprated driver direct from the factory. But I'm in the UK and I need it within 2.5 weeks before I leave the country!


----------



## Tyler___Durden (Nov 14, 2012)

Match said:


> I have a D25A Ti xml NW and just recently added a custom D25LC2 XP-G2. I say custom because it has the C2000RC driver that's meant for the xml, so ~2amps in turbo. Ordered it that way directly from ET (heh..Shelm, I dealt with Christina as well...very polite gal). It's refreshing because this is the first "custom" light I have that I didn't have to build myself.
> 
> Amazing throw and beam pattern on the latter. If anyone is interested, I just did a review with beamshots comparing it to other common lights. The beamshots are all mouseovers (convenient for comparing), so the formatting wouldn't copy well over here (I'll try later).



Shelm kindly sent me the link to your review with beamshots. I love the 'roll over' pictures so you can compare the D25LC2 directly with other torches. My hubby had previously pointed out to me that a photo in isolation does not necessarily show how a torch will perform. Shutter speed, ISO setting, lens, surrounding lighting (full moon/cloudy/new moon/distant street-lights...) will all give hugely different photos for the same torch. 
{He does rather a lot of camera-stuff. I do wonder though how many SLR's does one 'really need'? :thinking: } While your roll-over pics don't remove that, there is a direct relative comparison between one torch and another. 
(I noticed in one pic, the D25LC2 resting on a Microtech and for a moment thought I'd dropped into a Nutnfancy review! )
Anyway, I was blown away by your review and the photo-presentation. :thumbsup:

I've just emailed Christina at Eagletac too! 
I think you may be kickstarting a model-variation, if there is enough demand.


----------



## okenobi (Nov 16, 2012)

Tyler___Durden said:


> Shelm kindly sent me the link to your review with beamshots. I love the 'roll over' pictures so you can compare the D25LC2 directly with other torches. My hubby had previously pointed out to me that a photo in isolation does not necessarily show how a torch will perform. Shutter speed, ISO setting, lens, surrounding lighting (full moon/cloudy/new moon/distant street-lights...) will all give hugely different photos for the same torch.
> {He does rather a lot of camera-stuff. I do wonder though how many SLR's does one 'really need'? :thinking: } While your roll-over pics don't remove that, there is a direct relative comparison between one torch and another.
> (I noticed in one pic, the D25LC2 resting on a Microtech and for a moment thought I'd dropped into a Nutnfancy review! )
> Anyway, I was blown away by your review and the photo-presentation. :thumbsup:
> ...



I may just be a newb, but I can't believe more people haven't jumped on this!!

I emailed Christina, but she tells me there's a 4-5 week wait time which basically makes this a no go for me, as I need something delivered inside the next two weeks :mecry:

Surely, this is the ultimate 18650 light for EDC?


----------



## Verndog (Nov 16, 2012)

Just ordered my LC2 in neutral yesterday. Did tons of search and reading trying to figure out which (1st 18650 light) to go with. 

I'm hoping it's everything I'm hearing...I'll know before turkey day!


----------



## Match (Nov 24, 2012)

Tyler Durden (Go fightclub!) and okenobi, thanks for the kind words. 

I'm not enough of a photographer to even call myself amateur, but I figure if I took all the beamshots on manual on the same night with the settings close to what I see, it might serve as a decent reference. Yes, the mouseover's are quite useful. Oh, and the Microtech was just a handy perch for showing off the light (semi-edc knife).

As for my version of the ET D25LC2 clicky, here's some thoughts after carrying every day for awhile.
- It has *completely* replaced my larger lights I used to carry for edc....including the sc600. The only time I reach for something brighter is a triple xml and that's just to play around.
- Although I've been spoiled by sub lumen lows, I find in practice that I really don't miss it as much as I though I would. Still would like it though on a future model.
- I did swap the emitter to a NW xpg2 (3D bin), but I knew I would do this before ordering since NW's weren't available at time of ordering.
- After some extremely rough abuse at work, it's held up amazingly well.


----------



## shelm (Nov 24, 2012)

I was wondering how well the anodization, for example at the knurled parts of the flashlight body, is holding up. Better than 4sevens flashlights or pretty much the same? D25C2 body and Quark 123² have the same looks, touch and feel .. and it is known that Quark's anodization doesnt hold up well at all. Quark's anodization is a catastrophe imo.

I am experiencing that Klarus and Fenix anodization is really wear resistant, even at the knurled parts.

Anyone?



Match said:


> - After some extremely rough abuse at work, it's held up amazingly well.


----------



## Tyler___Durden (Nov 24, 2012)

I've just ordered two D25 LC2 XP-G2. cool white
One for me ....and one for Mr Tyler.


----------



## Match (Nov 24, 2012)

Shelm,
I should have prefaced my praise of how the ET is holding up with where it's been used - I work in a steel mill. Considering this, yes it has held up well. As for the anodizing... I'd say it's better than the quarks (although I only have 2 quarks, and haven't had them long), but it's not as good as fenix. I use my old LD01 as the gold standard of HAIII. I'm looking at my LC2 now, and I see a few gouges on the tailcap where it did a half-gainer out of a man-lift, and a few spots on the knurling...most disturbing of which is the area under where the clip makes contact with the body. Bah, didn't notice that till now (never bothered to look). Please keep in mind my opinions are based off of a sample of 1, so YMMV.

Hope that helps,
-Match


----------



## Verndog (Nov 24, 2012)

I need to update my vote! Just added the D25A clicky for EDC.


----------



## Isaiah6113 (Jan 4, 2013)

3x D25A Clicky. For Christmas one to my wife and one each per kid. They love them!


----------



## Verndog (Jan 4, 2013)

D25A and D25LC2-C here. I'm replacing the LC2 becaause of poor mode spacing. Jump from 50L to near 400L is too much and sacrifices runtime. Both top quality lights with no problems though.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Jan 4, 2013)

Match said:


> I have a D25A Ti xml NW and just recently added a custom D25LC2 XP-G2. I say custom because it has the C2000RC driver that's meant for the xml, so ~2amps in turbo. Ordered it that way directly from ET (heh..Shelm, I dealt with Christina as well...very polite gal). It's refreshing because this is the first "custom" light I have that I didn't have to build myself.
> 
> Amazing throw and beam pattern on the latter. If anyone is interested, I just did a review with beamshots comparing it to other common lights. The beamshots are all mouseovers (convenient for comparing), so the formatting wouldn't copy well over here (I'll try later).



How much total didn't cost you with the modded d25lc2?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jan 5, 2013)

Aluminum D25a neutral white XML
Aluminum D25c neutral white XML
Titanium 2012 D25a neutral white XML
Titanium 2013 D25a cool white XPG2
Titanium 2013 D25c cool white XML


----------



## shq_luvlights (Jan 8, 2013)

I have the D25C Mini and I love the light. It small yet powerful. It is not overly aggressive or intrusive. I always clip it on my jeans pocket and I barely notice it's there until I need to use it. What a light! For me the perfect all rounder EDC. Gonna buy the 2013 D25A Clicky Ti. I love Eagletac. It's still no.1 - cos it's very beautiful, put out good tint and lumens, I just love it!


----------



## TweakMDS (Jan 9, 2013)

OK, this can get a little update...

D25A Ti Clicky XM-L U2 (2012 model)
D25C Ti Clicky XM-L T6 NW (2012 model)
D25A Clicky XP-G S2 (technically cool white, but damn is that the best tint ever)
D25A Ti Clicky XP-G2 R5 (2013 model)
3 x D25C Clicky SP-G S2 --> for work
2 x D25LC2 Clicky XM-L U2 --> for work, blasphemesly running on CR123's


----------



## RobME (Jan 9, 2013)

2012 D25C Ti Clicky (stock XM-L U2) upgraded to XM-L2 5000K NW
2012 D25C HA Clicky XM-L U2 NW


----------



## AVService (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a 2AA Twisty
123 Clicky

and Today ordered a Ti 123 Clicky so I can use RCRs and also to keep score with Rob!

Ed


----------



## Tyler___Durden (Jan 10, 2013)

Tyler___Durden said:


> I've just ordered two D25 LC2 XP-G2. cool white
> One for me ....and one for Mr Tyler.


We are both really impressed with these.
Here are our experiences: >>>Clicky<<< :thumbsup:


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Jan 15, 2013)

I couldn't resist! C2000RC driver, 517 lumens, 11000+ cd, xpg2, thin profile, light weight, deep carry clip, tail stand capability, and a perfect beam profile. 

I was surprised with Christina's customer service. I contacted her last Monday via email. Simple payment via paypal. Item was shipped by last Friday (from Hong Kong!) with tracking and today's Tuesday. Only took 8 days from the time I contacted Christina to get this awesome light in my hands.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Jan 15, 2013)

Question: Is the retaining ring supposed to be over the clip? It kind of just sits on top and I don't know if I'm supposed to twist until it does or pinch it, I don't know. Please help!


----------



## kreisl (Jan 15, 2013)

Southpaw1925 said:


> Question: Is the retaining ring supposed to be over the clip?



yes.
it's not really flush with the rest of the body but it's similar to other lights, Olight, Thrunite, Quarks


----------



## jondotcom (Jan 15, 2013)

Just bought a D25C XP-G R4 NW... beautiful creamy white! I have a lot of flashlights and this one has the most pleasant beam.

Anyone know if I can use this head on a D25LC2 clicky body?


----------



## shelm (Jan 15, 2013)

jondotcom said:


> Just bought a D25C XP-G R4 NW... beautiful creamy white! I have a lot of flashlights and this one has the most pleasant beam.
> 
> Anyone know if I can use this head on a D25LC2 clicky body?



D25C has male head threads.
D25LC2 Clicky has female head threads.
Dont bother regarding D25C2 .. that's an exotic model. If you want D25C2, then buy D25LC2 instead


----------



## jondotcom (Jan 15, 2013)

shelm said:


> D25C has male head threads.
> D25LC2 Clicky has female head threads.
> Dont bother regarding D25C2 .. that's an exotic model. If you want D25C2, then buy D25LC2 instead



Thank you! Twas thinking of picking up a clicky body to lego mine... bummed I can't do that.


----------



## shq_luvlights (Jan 15, 2013)

shelm said:


> D25C has male head threads.
> D25LC2 Clicky has female head threads.



Hi I'm a lil bit of a newbie when categorizing parts - can anyone explain to me the difference of male and female head threads? Or maybe show me a link here somewhere for me to learn this. Thank u!!!


----------



## ZRXBILL (Jan 15, 2013)

shq_luvlights said:


> Hi I'm a lil bit of a newbie when categorizing parts - can anyone explain to me the difference of male and female head threads? Or maybe show me a link here somewhere for me to learn this. Thank u!!!



Male threads are on the outside and go into the female threads which are on the inside.


----------



## Yourfun2 (Jan 15, 2013)

ROFL.


----------



## shq_luvlights (Jan 15, 2013)

ZRXBILL said:


> Male threads are on the outside and go into the female threads which are on the inside.



I dont know if ur actually serious or....

@Yourfub2 - it is not funny!!!


----------



## Yourfun2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Zrxbill described it perfectly. It is like a nut and a bolt. The female is the nut.


----------



## rjking (Jan 17, 2013)

ZRXBILL said:


> Male threads are on the outside and go into the female threads which are on the inside.



Spot on. :twothumbs



Yourfun2 said:


> Zrxbill described it perfectly. It is like a nut and a bolt. The female is the nut.



They always are, aren't they? :thinking:


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know if I'm doing it right but I can't seem to access the group 2/"moonlight" mode on my modded d25lc2. Nothing happens when I tighten loosened the head three times from the head loosened position. Please help!


----------



## reppans (Jan 17, 2013)

Southpaw1925 said:


> I don't know if I'm doing it right but I can't seem to access the group 2/"moonlight" mode on my modded d25lc2. Nothing happens when I tighten loosened the head three times from the head loosened position. Please help!



According to Selfbuilt's review, L/M are ~ 30/130 or 15/75, between two group settings... neither are really true lows, and it would be very difficult for you to distinguish the difference with your naked eye (ie, without a light meter).


----------



## LG&M (Jan 20, 2013)

I can't find a D25C mini with XM-L. 
Will 2013 bring anything new??


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jan 20, 2013)

2012 versions:
D25a aluminum neutral XML
D25c aluminum neutral XML
D25a titanium neutral XML

2013 version:
D25a titanium XPG2 cool white (excellent. The best of the bunch on primary cells and on AW IMR 14500)
D25c titanium XML u2 cool white (ok. I replaced the XML with an XML2, but the new emitter has a greenish tint. Even then it's not as bright as I was hoping for).


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jan 20, 2013)

LG&M said:


> I can't find a D25C mini with XM-L.
> Will 2013 bring anything new??



There are already 2013 versions out in titanium. These versions use improved drivers that fully support and keep all their modes on higher voltage li-ion cells. I wouldn't be surprised if later this year we see 2013 edition aluminum D25s. And possibly ones with XML2 emitters.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jan 21, 2013)

I love my C series 2013 Ti. Love the warm tint as well. No mode switching accidentally when the head gets pushed on either like my D25C2. Solid little light.


----------



## LG&M (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Fireclaw18 , I thought the 2013 might be coming soon.


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 21, 2013)

Fireclaw18 said:


> There are already 2013 versions out in titanium. These versions use improved drivers that fully support and keep all their modes on higher voltage li-ion cells.



Doesn't the Moonlight mode go away with a 14500?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jan 22, 2013)

SCEMan said:


> Doesn't the Moonlight mode go away with a 14500?



None of my D25a lights have moonlight mode on any battery type (I have 2012 ti, 2012 al, 2013 ti). The only D25s I own with moonlight modes are my 2 D25c lights.

The 2013 Ti on 14500 has a well-placed low (my guess maybe 5-10 lumens). But nothing remotely approaching what I'd consider a true moonlight mode.


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 22, 2013)

Fireclaw18 said:


> None of my D25a lights have moonlight mode on any battery type (I have 2012 ti, 2012 al, 2013 ti). The only D25s I own with moonlight modes are my 2 D25c lights.
> 
> The 2013 Ti on 14500 has a well-placed low (my guess maybe 5-10 lumens). But nothing remotely approaching what I'd consider a true moonlight mode.



Hmmm. My 2012 D25A Ti on Eneloop has a moonlight mode just dimmer than my Quark X AA2's moonlight. Of course on 14500, this turns into a low mode.


----------



## shelm (May 20, 2013)

Can anyone tell something good about the XM-L*2* CW *tint *in the D25?
I am curious.


----------



## myst999 (May 20, 2013)

shelm said:


> Can anyone tell something good about the XM-L*2* CW *tint *in the D25?
> I am curious.



No green tint at all in either my Titanium or Black Aluminum 2013 D25C Clicky Cool White XM-L2 U2's


----------



## Lite_me (May 20, 2013)

I'd like to know what the tint is like on the new XM-L*2* T6 NW. It's my understanding that the XP-G2 R4 in Neutral was a bit warm in comparison to the earlier XM-L T6 Neutral. I have one of the latter, and the tint's not too bad but it's still not as neutral as I'd like. Just wondering if the newer XM-L*2* might be a bit more neutral.

And I'm looking far a D25A Clicky with the XM-L2 T6 Neutral, but I can't find anyone that carries it.


----------



## redranger97 (Dec 10, 2013)

I wonder why it seems so few people are interested in the D25A2 2xAA configuration? Double the lumens as the 1xAA version. Does the shorter length outweigh the double lumens that much?


----------



## rje58 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes the size of the D25A does outweigh the output of the D25A2. If I were going to get something bigger than the D25A from Eagletac I would get the D25LC2. I have both.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## shelm (Dec 10, 2013)

Lite_me said:


> I'd like to know what the tint is like on the new XM-L*2* T6 NW. It's my understanding that the XP-G2 R4 in Neutral was a bit warm in comparison to the earlier XM-L T6 Neutral. I have one of the latter, and the tint's not too bad but it's still not as neutral as I'd like. Just wondering if the newer XM-L*2* might be a bit more neutral.



you mean neutral in the literal sense?
won't happen. 

Eagletac NW is on the warm side. Not yellow. Just warmish. Quite nice for those who are into warm tints!
http://reviewsdelinternas.blogspot.com.es/2013/12/eagletac-tx25c2.html


----------



## redranger97 (Dec 10, 2013)

rje58 said:


> Yes the size of the D25A does outweigh the output of the D25A2. If I were going to get something bigger than the D25A from Eagletac I would get the D25LC2. I have both.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk



Thanks for the input

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackFFM (Dec 10, 2013)

redranger97 said:


> I wonder why it seems so few people are interested in the D25A2 2xAA configuration? Double the lumens as the 1xAA version. Does the shorter length outweigh the double lumens that much?



It's too long and with a 14500 battery the D25A is much brighter.


----------



## redranger97 (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow so it seems that the D25A almost makes the A2 obsolete? Is it accurate that the D25A puts out 700 lumens with the 14500 battery? That's insane! Could direct-driving the LED like that damage it or the circuitry to where it say wouldn't perform well when using 1AA or something?


----------



## supra1988t (Dec 10, 2013)

Anybody else's D25C whine/hum at all? Mine does in medium mode.


----------



## jondotcom (Dec 11, 2013)

supra1988t said:


> Anybody else's D25C whine/hum at all? Mine does in medium mode.



No hum on mine. Mine is an XP-G R4 Warm White and it has the best beam I have ever seen.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Dec 11, 2013)

Does anyone know if Eagletac ever updated the D25A and C to use the 2013 Ti edition drivers?

I like the TI, but I think aluminum is more practical for EDC due to its lighter weight. I don't want to lose modes though.


----------



## bubble (Jan 8, 2014)

I own only 2013 twisty one D25A and one D25C unfortunately cool white both xm-l


----------



## Calcustom (Jan 8, 2014)

2013 D25A neutral XML clicky and 2014 D25LC2 Color


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a D25LC2 with the new nichia 219B on the way. Anxious to get it. Which 18650 is the best for it assuming flat tops are out?


----------



## buds224 (Jan 8, 2014)

D25C Mini Neutral
D25LC2 Color - in transit.


----------



## kreisl (Jan 13, 2014)

_UPz took some serious measurements and i graphed them for your enjoyment. Thanks for your attention!!



kreisl said:


> Finally here some definitive *absolute *Lumens measurements for some common D25-series lights on regular and LiIon cells. Measurements were taken in the aforementioned semi-professional, data-logging DIY integrating sphere calibrated after the Fenix lumens scale (_est._ April 2013).
> 
> Optimal test conditions were provided:
> 
> ...


----------



## _UPz (Jan 13, 2014)

kreisl said:


> _UPz took some serious measurements and i graphed them for your enjoyment. Thanks for your attention!!



Nice job, mate.
Logging all that data took serious time, as you know.
Glad to see you did a great job sharing it!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 28, 2014)

I've got the 2014 D25C Ti with XM-L2 U2 coming perhaps tomorrow. It's my first ET light and my first Ti light, so I'll see what I see.

Chris


----------



## MBentz (Mar 28, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I've got the 2014 D25C Ti with XM-L2 U2 coming perhaps tomorrow. It's my first ET light and my first Ti light, so I'll see what I see.
> 
> Chris



I have almost the same light, the D25A Ti. I absolutely love it. It is the perfect size for EDC no matter how you're dressed. 

The specs say it's a neutral white, but mine actually has a very pleasing warm tint to it.


----------



## Glofindel (Mar 29, 2014)

I bought D25A ti cool white few weeks ago then bought D25c ti neutral white last week and plan to get aluminium D25c very soon. I'm in love with it.


----------



## ven (Mar 29, 2014)

I have the d25cvn v2 ti and love it that much i have a d25a ti on the way


----------



## bub (Mar 30, 2014)

Glofindel said:


> I bought D25A ti cool white few weeks ago then bought D25c ti neutral white last week and plan to get aluminium D25c very soon. I'm in love with it.



Hi. Which one do your prefer the AA or CR123. I have the D25c Ti and love the out put but do not know wether to get the AA version as well?


----------



## Stockhouse13 (Mar 30, 2014)

d25c ti neutral. Superb little edc.


----------



## Southernlight (Mar 30, 2014)

D25A Ti Clicky 2014 Neutral for me.
The D25C Ti with Nichia is on my radar.

Sooo many choices.


----------



## Glofindel (Mar 31, 2014)

I bought D25C in aluminium but it turns out the seller sent Ti limited Edition instead. No idea why but I am so happy.
Now I got both NW and CW so Nichia is probably next one. lol


----------



## whtwalker (Jun 9, 2014)

I got d25c cw Ti 2014 model a few weeks ago. I ordered the d25a last week in cw. The two sizes has more than enough light for most task. I'm thinking of getting the d25a nw. Love this light.


----------



## regulator (Jun 9, 2014)

Who is selling the D25A NW? That is what I want but can only find the CW. Also, what are the two output levels? The site lists 4 levels and supposedly each mode operates either moon to high -or- low to Turbo. But then I read about the second mode increasing the level brightness. Can anyone explain.


----------



## whtwalker (Jun 14, 2014)

They have it on eagletac-usa.com. I just bought the 2014 d25c nichia. And free shipping on orders over $50. I already have the d25 c&a in cw. I'm thinking of getting the d25c in nw.


----------



## Stockhouse13 (Jun 15, 2014)

I still marvel at the quality of the tint on my D25C Ti XML2 Neutral.


----------



## whtwalker (Jun 15, 2014)

Is there a huge difference in output with a rcr123 in the nw model? I know my d25c&a are substantially brighter. 



Stockhouse13 said:


> I still marvel at the quality of the tint on my D25C Ti XML2 Neutral.


----------



## Charles L. (Jun 15, 2014)

2014 D25A Ti w/Nichia. Nice light.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 15, 2014)

D25cvn ti xml2. 
Love it.


----------



## Bendbig (Jun 19, 2014)

D25C Mini XP-G2 in the mail now can't wait, it's going to replace an E-15 as my EDC.


----------



## regulator (Jun 19, 2014)

I got the D25A cool white mini. It has the xpg2 and the tint is one of the nicest cool white emitters that I have. The tint is slightly on the neutral side. It is very similar to lights I have with XPE2 emitters - which is without any of the ugly green tint. It is slightly warmer than other cool white lights and I like it a lot.

The output on low is comparable to 8-10 lumens of other lights and draws approximately 100 mA (efficient). But on medium, it is as bright as my Zebralight sc600 MKII XML at the highest medium setting, which is stated as 90 lumens. I know the Zebralight is much less than 90 lumens - maybe closer to 60. The eagletac is drawing approximately 400 mA from an Enelope AA and is very impressive. The medium mode of the Eagletac Mini is putting out a LOT of light for only 400 mA draw from an AA and is very efficient.

I like the output settings very much and they are well spaced for every day use. Medium level is (to the eye) nearly as bright as high on many other small lights. A very usable level with respectable runtime. The medium level on my light seems higher than advertised or other lights are "over" advertised.

High mode on the mini is equally impressive but a lot less efficient. It's drawing nearly 2 amps. The output is bright but at the expense of runtime. Other larger lights put out the same amount of light with less draw from their batteries (they operate more efficiently from a watt/hour perspective since many larger lights use higher voltage batteries or multiple cells). This is where single AA lights just can't keep up.

Conclusion: A very impressive and efficient single AA light that is very small. Very nice and usable output levels.


----------



## T45 (Jun 20, 2014)

It wasn't so much a plan, its just that I liked each one...

D25C Al modded by Vinh with a Nichia 219
D25A
D25A2

Wish I had gotten the D25C mini Ti when it was available.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 20, 2014)

They are not available anymore?


----------



## kbuzbee (Jun 20, 2014)

Tmack said:


> They are not available anymore?



I haven't seen the minis in a while. May be some still out there?

Ken


----------



## Tmack (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh OK. Is it smaller than the D25c ti I'm assuming?


----------



## kbuzbee (Jun 20, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Oh OK. Is it smaller than the D25c ti I'm assuming?



Yeah, no clicky, so it's shorter.

Ken


----------



## Tmack (Jun 20, 2014)

Ahhhhh gotcha. Saw one on the marketplace.


----------



## RCLumens (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi All - D25C Clicky - Fantastic little light. Curious though how bright it really is in terms of lumens with an ET 16340 in it. It's the newer XL L2, and heard that it's not as bright as the older ones with the 16340. Would love to know if anyone knows what the OTF Lumens are?


----------



## Tmack (Jun 22, 2014)

Guess which one is brightest


----------



## Glofindel (Jun 22, 2014)

D25c is the brightest.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 23, 2014)

*D25LC2 with Nichia 219*. $51 shipped. Could not resist!!


----------



## Taz80 (Jun 23, 2014)

I have a D25a XM-L U2 which ends up as my EDC on a regular basis. I also just picked up a D25LC2 color that I'm have fun with.


----------

